# I just had a community meeting tonight.



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

I took a different tactic with the problem of prepping and hiding. 

Head-on. 

Washington State Emergency Management has a program called “Map Your Neighborhood”. A neighborhood (in my case 15 homes), puts together an SOP including communications, listing assets and skills. My neighborhood has former military, police, doctors, nurses, med/dental specialists, contractors, gardeners, outdoorsmen, horse trainers, mechanics, plumbers, electricians and more. 3 of us raise our own chickens and veggies. No slackers here. 

Each home is on a 5 acre lot. If you can imagine the layout of “Lights Out” that is us. 

The scope of the organizational meeting is planning the first hour of an emergency to set up success for the first 72 hours. Set up a command post and care center. Knock on doors, turn off gas meters, check on the elderly, kids and any injuries. Set up commo and take a headcount.

While I did not go into PM’s, firearms and a year’s supply of food, neighbors themselves brought up food, water storage and purification. The group was open and actually relieved to talk about preparing. 

Out of 15 homes, I only had 2 no-shows. 

It’s great to (partly) come out of the closet among friends.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

and in Spokane!? REALLY!? I'm stuck in Vancouver...thinking about moving after hearing about this  Whereabouts is it? lol. That is awesome!


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

The Map Your Neighborhood plan is a state program (ohh, those words sound wrong). 

The LDS church in Washington is encouraging members to promote the state program and invite neighbors to our canneries as well. It is not a proselyting program. 

If our neighbors are prepared, then they will talk prepping with their circle of friends as well. 

I think it is a great grassroots program to git-r-done.

There's a house for sale on our street.......


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

SurvivalNut, I wish we could do that here but, most people in this very rural county think they are prepared (not that anything nasty could happen here giggle giggle) just because they have a dozen quarts of home-canned peaches in the cupboard and a few rifles in the closet.

I've been quietly trying to influence a few preacher friends to start actually preaching prepping in church. Not very successful there either.

Congrats on your success. I am green with envy.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

And every neighborhood has rats just like there were in Nazi Germany watching, taking notes and reporting everything thinking they'll get an extra bowl of rice for reporting. Personally, I'd stick with just a couple friends or keep to our selves. The reason we're where we are is because too many people decided and planned what is best for us.You have to do what is best for you, it may not work for others. If people haven't got the picture by now, they never will, they're takers, not producers.
I had a conversation with a guy while fishing last spring(10), We spoke about the job market, economy ect, he said, I'm a Union Carpenter so I don't have to worry about those things, he was laid off two weeks later and is very worried now, most of his toys are for sale, Boats, ATVs,crew cab PU, I even heard that he sold some very expensive guns for half what they were worth.

many people around here know that we're self supporting and could survive any man made disaster, I stopped trying to push my way of life on them yrs ago.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Any state sponsored program would leave me suspicious. I wouldn't reveal too much of your expertise or your preps it was me.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

kejmack said:


> Any state sponsored program would leave me suspicious. I wouldn't reveal too much of your expertise or your preps it was me.


I agree. Why put your trust in the same people who are responsible for the problem we have.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't know...I guess if you know your neighbors and feel you can trust them.

How many would bolt and leave should something happen? I don't know...

On one hand, folks need toc ome together, on the other, can't help but wonder if survival would be greater not being with people. I just don't know.

Really have given me something to think about.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't have alot of close neighbors out here at the ends of the earth, but the closest ones I was able to talk to. I used the coming food shortage as a trigger point, then added all the other possibilities to it.. a sort of - "and so what would happen if we had to deal with the food shortage AND.... >insert other coming problems here.. like a bad solar flare that took out the power for an extended time.. or the complete collapse of the dollar, etc< and a picture began forming in her head. A picture that showed to her- how dependant we are on all our little conveniences... ie: ability to run to the store for eggs and bread... the ability to purchase anything we had the money to buy, the ability to pump very expensive fuel into our vehicles... etc.. etc. She "got it" and ran with it. She is now on her program of acquiring food and resources, for both she and her mother. She's a very adept woman and Id rather have her on my side LOL.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

My alarm bells went off at the part about listing assets and skills. The would make me a bit nervous.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

horseman09 said:


> SurvivalNut, I wish we could do that here but, most people in this very rural county think they are prepared (not that anything nasty could happen here giggle giggle) just because they have a dozen quarts of home-canned peaches in the cupboard and a few rifles in the closet.
> 
> I've been quietly trying to influence a few preacher friends to start actually preaching prepping in church. Not very successful there either.
> 
> Congrats on your success. I am green with envy.


OMG....most people in this very rural county think they are prepared (not that anything nasty could happen here giggle giggle) just because they have a dozen quarts of home-canned peaches in the cupboard and a few rifles in the closet.
OMG...and I thought I was alone with the church family thinking this too...but here, it's canned green beans and tomatoes!!!! LOL..LOL..LOL...:ignore:


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Could be good, and could be bad. However, in Spokane, I would be less afraid of sharing info with the people there, versus, say, Vancouver, Portland.....either the info would get exploited, or some meth head would get wind of your preparedness and come rob your place for your stuff.

Outwhere we are, neighbors are not as close by, which can be good, and bad. Privacy is something I value after living in town having neighbors who regularly snooped over the fence to take a gander at our place and our goings on, some were criminal minded and the others were snoopy and wanted to tell the city anything and everything we might not be doing to comply with "the rules"......see, those are the neighbors that when you-know-what hits the fan, will be trouble.

So out of town we are now, and no one knows our business, people are too busy out here and the mindset is different.

So, that said, if you know your neighbors and they can be trusted to your best knowledge of them, getting together to discuss how to help each other in a troubled time, it could be very good. A community of preppers in the same neighborhood is better than one being alone.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd rather do this and have them onboard than have them showing up at my door asking for food. Yes- I know they still may not prepare and show up at my door anyway- but atleast I can say- "I'm sorry- we discussed this.. I planned- you chose not to and now YOU must live with that choice, not me. Here is a fishing kit asnd a tube tent and a can to cook in.. the river/lake is nw of here, you are on your own. Please do not return. >insert door closing/slamming here<. If I must take stronger measures I am prepared to do so


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

kejmack said:


> Any state sponsored program would leave me suspicious. I wouldn't reveal too much of your expertise or your preps it was me.


Google 'Agenda 21'.Or go listen online at raioliberty.com.

This program is for 'sustainable living'.IMO,this means whatever you have,you share with others.Hording food or supplies will be against the law.Your property and goods will be under their control.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Ehhhh ... I'm not feeling the love either. Having had really bad experiences with a couple of groups I just prefer to keep my hand a little closer to my chest. :sssh:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> My alarm bells went off at the part about listing assets and skills. The would make me a bit nervous.


 I agree with that! But then they already know anyway by your banking,buying and other ways.But why volunteer more to them than you have to.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Basically when tshtf most will know who is prepared and whos not anyway,imo.You don't have to give out all info on your preps.But it will be better to have more in your area prepared than not.Also you may need them fpr protection from outsiders who will be coming soon as the cities are ravaged.
Any gov rat will be looking for info anyway.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

The bigger the group, the bigger the chance you won't like what at least one of them thinks and does. I have never been a "joiner" of groups. I prefer to be a part of the big picture in the community and contribute what I can. I ran a farm repair shop for years here, and know at least half the people in this end of the county. Got an opinion of each of them that I keep to myself and I get along with all of them. You learn a lot about folks when you do business with them over a period of years.

I recenty had a friend/customer/contractor I have hired, ask me about prepping, and if I could use my shop to help folks keep going. It wasn't unexpected that he thinks like that. I've known the guy for ages, went to school with his cousins 50+ years ago, etc.. He's very capable, and a real asset to the comunity. Good fella to have on your side, too. 

I take people one at a time. We have a lot of really fine folks in our rural community, and we have some stinkers, too, just like everywhere else. The important thing is to know who they are, IMHO.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

SurvivalNut said:


> I took a different tactic with the problem of prepping and hiding.
> 
> Head-on.
> 
> ...


SurvivalNut, don't let the naysayers get to you. A community group, that is well prepared, will fare better than the lone paranoid type. Of course you will have problems, but tackle those as they appear.

Sounds like a great start, keep at it.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Zanazaz said:


> SurvivalNut, don't let the naysayers get to you. A community group, that is well prepared, will fare better than the lone paranoid type. Of course you will have problems, but tackle those as they appear.
> 
> Sounds like a great start, keep at it.


I agree! When a shtf scenario affects your neighborhood, you are one step ahead by having cooperation and a plan. I understand paranoid thinking, but this is a preparedness forum, not a paranoid forum. I don't care how prepared you might be, if your neighbor doesn't know how to turn off the gas, all your material preps can go up in flames. No one has to list complete details, but knowing where the neighboorhood nurse lives can save your life when modern forms of communication go down and roads are blocked with debris.
When neighborhoods here are destroyed by tornadoes, people don't stay in their shelters, they start search and rescue efforts before anyone else arrives. Yes, looters eventually show up, but they are run off, arrested, or otherwise dealt with. Almost always, the looters are from another community, not the affected, immediate neighborhood.
I sometimes wonder why 'preparedness' is viewed as a secret super-stealth behavior. No, I would never brag in detail about what I know or have; I do think basic preparedness is a common sense behavior that more of us should encourage to our non-prepping friends, family, neighbors. Having a 72 hr kit is just as normal as having smoke detectors, fire extinguishers, and first aid kits. Having a family emergency plan should be viewed as common sense behavior. Maybe that's just the first responder in me talking. But I'd rather live in a neighborhood where I know people have a plan and are ready for a power outage than be in the dark in more ways than one when shtf.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Don't want to leave the wrong impression. I believe very much in the idea of community for living through tough times. Like everything else, it takes some common sense and good judgement to make it work. 

Some caution is in order, IMHO, because GOOD judgement comes from experience. And experience comes from BAD judgement.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

machinist, you have a good point about caution. We have one bad apple in the neighborhood who everyone avoids in the good times. In a perfect shtf world (is there such a thing?) he would be at his primary residence and unable to bug out around here.

We are lucky that the majority of our neighbors are family. I might think differently if I lived somewhere else.


----------

